# Hanging out at the Little's



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Everybody got a big piece of pork neck or rib early today and they're still on a food high. The weather was cooler so we went for a nice walk and all in all it has been a great day! 

Nat holding her piece with the death grip.









Briana wondering why Toby eats so slow and why it would be considered rude to just take it and show him how it's done....









She gathers some partners in crime to plan their attack....









Bailey giving me her best "thank you" smile!









And stretching before her walk with me. Gotta take care of those leg muscles!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

They are all so cute!!

I love Brianas look :biggrin:

And Baileys stretch is too funny!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

How cute!! I love that stretch...Aspen does it all the time.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Is your last name "Little". Does anyone else see the irony with her name in relation to the size of her dogs? Heehee. 


So cute. You are a saint. Keep up the good work.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i love hanging out at the Littles! How is Bailey's eye? it looks like in the photo there is still some cloudiness.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Is your last name "Little". Does anyone else see the irony with her name in relation to the size of her dogs? Heehee.
> 
> 
> So cute. You are a saint. Keep up the good work.


Yep, the last name is Little and I hear about it all the time. Not only are my dogs tiny, I'm only 5' tall and weigh about 98 lbs so I'm frequently called Dolittle!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> i love hanging out at the Littles! How is Bailey's eye? it looks like in the photo there is still some cloudiness.


Well it's healed but she has no vision. Really not the goal of the surgery.... The iris has gone back into her eye a little and isn't against the back of her cornea so I'm hoping that means some of the scar tissue dissolved. But I can take my hand and move it toward that eye and she doesn't respond. She'll occasionally blink but I think it's just because she needs to blink. 
But she still loves to play her favorite fishing rod game (even though she's not very good at it anymore) and her spirits are high so that makes us both happy. As well as a few pork ribs. :tongue1:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Does the vet say there is still hope?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> Does the vet say there is still hope?


When I asked at our last visit he said, "Wellllll, there's always a chance." But his tone let me think that it was unlikely. He said that the odds were that the scar tissue wouldn't all go away and that she'd very possibly stay blind in that eye but who knows. So I'm gonna remain realistically optimistic and hope that she gets a little vision back and if nothing else she'll have no further problems with this eye. 
Bailey has always been such a crazy dog and can be the most frustrating, obnoxious, loud, out of control, big dog in a little body that I've ever been around. And at the same time she has my heart in such a way that I can't begin to explain it. To see her be unsure of herself and clearly confused and afraid because of her vision loss breaks my heart. When I see her crouching down, walking slowly into a room because the lights are dim and I know she doesn't know what's in front of her I just want to scoop her up and make her understand that I'll be her eyes, that I'd do anything for her, and that she doesn't have to be scared. 
I can tell she's adjusting to her "new life" and I know I'm gonna have to get over it and adjust too but I want my 100 mile an hour, non-stop, make your presence known, confident Min Pin back. And I don't think that's gonna happen.
But, I do try to always look at the glass half full and I know we'll figure it out with practice. She can still play her favorite game but we just have to go in the direction of her good eye. Here's a video of her I took the other day. If I go the other direction she loses the ball immediately. In the past, you literally could not stop moving the ball unless you held it up too high for her to reach because she was lightning fast and could grab it even when you KNEW you were going too fast for it to possibly be caught. Now I have to put it in her line of vision repeatedly just so she knows where it is..... It's sad and I hate it but it is what it is....
I still have her with me though and for that I'm grateful and even when I yelling, "Bailey PLEASE shut up, it's only 3 o'clock, you're not eating yet!" I know she'll be with me for years to come and that makes me a very happy camper. :biggrin1:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

She's still pretty dang good at it! 

She can tell when it's up or on the grass. She's much better than I expected :smile:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> She's still pretty dang good at it!
> 
> She can tell when it's up or on the grass. She's much better than I expected :smile:


She can still track it fairly good from the left side. If it goes to the right side at all she loses it. She's always been the most amazingly agile dog and to watch her go after this ball no matter where or how fast you moved it was so fun to watch. Now we're at a much slower pace but it's definitely easier for me to keep up so that's a good thing. I ain't no spring chicken myself! :wink:
She must know I'm online telling stories about her because she's standing beside me talking right now!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> She can still track it fairly good from the left side. If it goes to the right side at all she loses it. She's always been the most amazingly agile dog and to watch her go after this ball no matter where or how fast you moved it was so fun to watch. Now we're at a much slower pace but it's definitely easier for me to keep up so that's a good thing. I ain't no spring chicken myself! :wink:
> She must know I'm online telling stories about her because she's standing beside me talking right now!


Awe she's probably saying "you always make me out to be a granny, I ain't no granny, tell them I climb mountains and rule over this house. You tell them the truth, I got rid of my eye sight so my other super powers could shine through."


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Awe she's probably saying "you always make me out to be a granny, I ain't no granny, tell them I climb mountains and rule over this house. You tell them the truth, I got rid of my eye sight so my other super powers could shine through."


She's definitely no granny yet, just a little more normal speed instead of turbo! And she kinda does rule the house and I think she knows it.... She'd demanding a walk as I type and I might have to give her what she wants...:smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I think she's doing fabulous! Chelsy had the lens luxation in one eye, but the first vet just kept saying it was dry eye and telling me to put over the counter drops in it. By the time I got her to my regular vet and he said he thought it was a lens luxation, she had already lost all vision in the eye and it was extremely painful for her with a lot of discharge and swelling. 

I'm so glad you found someone who could take care of it and keep it from getting painful for her. I watched the video and wasn't expecting to see her running and chasing the ball so well. She looks great and so happy!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

how do you take a good video like that while you are spinning in a circle AND holding a stick?

I'm sorry about her eye. I bet she adjusts pretty soon even though I know it breaks your heart to see her struggling right now. Dogs are so much better at accepting how thing are rather than how we wish they would be.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> *how do you take a good video like that while you are spinning in a circle AND holding a stick?*
> 
> I'm sorry about her eye. I bet she adjusts pretty soon even though I know it breaks your heart to see her struggling right now. Dogs are so much better at accepting how thing are rather than how we wish they would be.


A girl with 10 dogs must learn the fine art of multi-tasking.....

And thanks. She is doing pretty well all in all. It just sucks with a dog that loves to GO as much as she does. We have a grill on the back porch and she ended up walking behind it today and ran her face right into the huge two pronged thing you'd stab a piece of meat with. Hubby and I both held our breath at the same time and looked at each other with our eyes as big as saucers. :shocked: She walked out the other side and was unscathed. I have a feeling I'll be dealing with that a lot in the future....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Donna Little said:


> A girl with 10 dogs must learn the fine art of multi-tasking.....
> 
> And thanks. She is doing pretty well all in all. It just sucks with a dog that loves to GO as much as she does. We have a grill on the back porch and she ended up walking behind it today and ran her face right into the huge two pronged thing you'd stab a piece of meat with. Hubby and I both held our breath at the same time and looked at each other with our eyes as big as saucers. :shocked: She walked out the other side and was unscathed. I have a feeling I'll be dealing with that a lot in the future....



You gotta crawl around the house at Bailey level and see what she's gonna run into now - like very large, stabby fork objects! 

I've had several totally blind dogs and have always managed to miss a few things....I had one somehow fall down the cellar steps because the door was left open (luckily it was a half flight) had one wander off and end up 4 yards away, and I lost Chelsy in my own back yard and finally found her at the very back of the woods (luckily we have it totally fenced). They've all somehow managed to survive me, I'm sure she will survive you and the grill. :becky:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

chowder said:


> You gotta crawl around the house at Bailey level and see what she's gonna run into now - like very large, stabby fork objects!
> 
> I've had several totally blind dogs and have always managed to miss a few things....I had one somehow fall down the cellar steps because the door was left open (luckily it was a half flight) had one wander off and end up 4 yards away, and I lost Chelsy in my own back yard and finally found her at the very back of the woods (luckily we have it totally fenced). They've all somehow managed to survive me, I'm sure she will survive you and the grill. :becky:


We can only hope that Bailey will survive me. Tommy was blind but he was pretty slow and puttered around. He got lost in the house on occasion but didn't really injure himself. I think he also went blind really slowly so had more time to adapt. Bailey on the other hand just slams head on into things, walls, pokey meat things, and other dangerous objects. And just earlier this evening she nearly went off the side of my bed. Of course I was coming toward her with a piece of meat and she got a little over zealous but still.... stop....please.....


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

How old is she, is she the 17 year old? If so she is in AMAZING shape. She is still quite zippy in her old age. I bet she could have kept up with Tessie as a pup LOL.

I am SO happy she was able to have the surgery and is coping pretty well with it. You are a GREAT dog mom. For some reason the seniors get me all choked up. :smile:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Caty M said:


> How old is she, is she the 17 year old? If so she is in AMAZING shape. She is still quite zippy in her old age. I bet she could have kept up with Tessie as a pup LOL.
> 
> I am SO happy she was able to have the surgery and is coping pretty well with it. You are a GREAT dog mom. For some reason the seniors get me all choked up. :smile:


Thank you, I love the little old guys too.
No she's one of my 11 yr old. I have 3 of those. My gray faced Dachshund in my sig pic is the 17 yr old. 
Bailey's still a speedy beast but I think she could've kept up with a cheetah when she was a puppy!


----------

